# Geauga County



## geaugajeff (May 12, 2015)

New to Morel hunting. I live in Geauga County and need some help. Anyone out there willing to help a rookie? Where to go, etc.


----------



## cotty (Jan 27, 2013)

go to the woods, look for elm and sycamore, elm has gray bark, normally has a v shaped base, and you should know sycamores, check high and low, river bottoms and creek beds are prolly best right now, good luck and happy hunting


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Found one tiny burnt up dried yellow last week up high next to an elm last week. Need rain BAD!


----------

